# Why is baiting OK in the U.P. with CWD in Wisconsin ?



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Can somebody give me a rational explanation why there is a baiting ban the the LP and None in the UP. Well you know all that water that separates the two peninsulas keep them infected critters from walking and transmitting . Is there some majical state boundry wall keeping the CWD deer in Wisconsin from grazing in Menominee ? I know , it was covered a long time ago but I never saw the thread , or maybe not . Just hoping that cabin fever had deluded my perception . All I`m looking for is a scientific explanation to set me straight . :help:


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

The states's CWD response plan called for a peninsula bait ban when CWD was found within 50 miles of either peninsula.

CWD is only found in the southern part of Wisconsin. There haven't been any cases found anywhere close to the UP. The following map shows the known CWD locations closest to Michigan (the points). The red lines are a 50 mile buffer around those locations. The yellow counties are the ones with known CWD infections.










-na


----------



## Beavervet (Oct 16, 2008)

Anita Dwink said:


> Can somebody give me a rational explanation why there is a baiting ban the the LP and None in the UP. Well you know all that water that separates the two peninsulas keep them infected critters from walking and transmitting . Is there some majical state boundry wall keeping the CWD deer in Wisconsin from grazing in Menominee ? I know , it was covered a long time ago but I never saw the thread , or maybe not . Just hoping that cabin fever had deluded my perception . All I`m looking for is a scientific explanation to set me straight . :help:


Anita, Keep in mind that baiting is allowed in Northern Wisconsin and please read the thread that points to the current evaluation of Wisconsin's DNR management plan and their discussion of the "Baiting/Feeding ban is shameful". Truth is their has never been a case of CWD in Wisconsin where baiting has been allowed and in places like Colorado, which is the home of the scientist Dr. Miller who our DNR brought out here to explain to us the horrors of CWD, extensive winter feeding programs exist. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=278054

Your cabin fever is truly just common sense logic which seems to elude a lot of the bearucrats within the perimeter of Lansing, Michigan which is 35 square miles surrounded by reality.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Beveret and Nick. I can see the science behind the 50 mile radius . It would be nice to see more science factor in to the decisions made in Mich . Wisc has had their own issues with CWD . Unfortunately 
as with other battles , adjustments need to be made to counteract the unintended consequences of good intentions, at least we hope they were .


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

There is no good reason, ban it statewide. I don't want my deer herd diseased. By any means necessary, keep TB and CWD out of my deer, which=my families food. Everyone is capable of shooting deer with out bait, its called hunting.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Show us the "Sound scientific" study that PROVES that baiting is spreading cwd.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

.480 said:


> Show us the "Sound scientific" study that PROVES that baiting is spreading cwd.


I can unequivocally guarantee that the absence of bait does not increase the chance for spread of CWD. I personally like those odds.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Anita,

According to Whitetail's Unlimited Keweenaw Chapter, commercial deer baiting has found a new home in their region. This could be a financial windfall for individuals who want to exploit the U.P. deer herd for cash. So, maybe they're doing it for the economy as part of the U.P. stimulus package.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

When most organisms are congregated, the chance of spreading disease is increased. Think of when your kids are in school. They are around a bunch of other disease vectors and are frequently sick.

If livestock weren't pumped full of antibiotics, they would be spreading all kinds of diseases. The same holds true for wildlife. The more they are congregated, the higher the likelyhood of spreading disease.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

fowl said:


> When most organisms are congregated, the chance of spreading disease is increased. Think of when your kids are in school. They are around a bunch of other disease vectors and are frequently sick.
> 
> If livestock weren't pumped full of antibiotics, they would be spreading all kinds of diseases. The same holds true for wildlife. The more they are congregated, the higher the likelyhood of spreading disease.


Couldn't agree more!
True story, back several years ago a group of buddy's and I were headed to Manitou island for a deer hunt, some friends who had been there the year before us, said there were squirrel's everywhere, while we were there we seen NO squirrel's, but so many chipmunks it was unbelievable, the friends who went up the year after us said they seen no squirrels, no chipmunks! 
Proving that over population breeds disease!

BD


----------

